# Good Arabian themed movies?



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 28, 2007)

I am looking for some decent Arabian themed movies to watch to be inspired by. Reccomendations?


----------



## xmanii (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking at my DVD's, the only ones that are Arabian in some fashion is The Thirteenth Warrior, and The Mummy.

Not much, but it's a start.


----------



## jonesy (Mar 28, 2007)

Lawrence of...ummm, yeah.  

Actually, check out The Thief of Baghdad if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Mar 28, 2007)

There was a pretty good made for tv Arabian Nights that came out in 2000.

Also, if you like Ray Harryhausen, check out the old Sinbad movies.  They're cheesy, but still fun.  I always liked Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger -- mmmmmm Jane Seymour


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 28, 2007)

Sinbad - some are quite good, others not so.
Lawrence of Arabia - classic!
Hidalgo - so, so.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh, while not a movie of Arabian nature, El Sid.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm not sure if it is decent but there is also Kingdom of Heaven.


----------



## sniffles (Mar 28, 2007)

*The Thief of Baghdad* (1946, Technicolor).  Great Arabian-themed fantasy film. I see Jonesy mentioned it too, but there's more than one film version. The silent one starring Douglas Fairbanks,Sr. is pretty good, too. 

*The Golden Voyage of Sinbad*. How can you not love an animated ship's figurehead and a sword fight with a multi-armed statue of Kali?   

*The Wind and the Lion*. Sean Connery as an Arabian sheikh is kind of weird, but it's a good movie.


----------



## horacethegrey (Mar 28, 2007)

Ishtar.


----------



## papastebu (Mar 28, 2007)

Try "Hidalgo", with Viggo Mortenson(sp?). It's about a horse-racing American in a race across a killing desert. Good movie, with a good dose of the flavor you're looking for.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 28, 2007)

xmanii said:
			
		

> The Mummy.



Boris Karloff or Arnold Vosloo version?


----------



## jonesy (Mar 28, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> *The Thief of Baghdad* (1946, Technicolor).  Great Arabian-themed fantasy film. I see Jonesy mentioned it too, but there's more than one film version. The silent one starring Douglas Fairbanks,Sr. is pretty good, too.



I did mean the older one. I didn't even know about the '78 movie, which only has a 5.0 rating on imdb.com

And while checking that I found out that there's a series in planning:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0499411/


----------



## Storm Raven (Mar 28, 2007)

There is a movie called _Sinbad and the Seven Seas_ that stars Lou Ferrigno as Sinbad. I've never seen it, but the idea of Ferrigno as the prince of Baghdad strikes me as unbelievably funny.

On a more "serious" note, there are several movie version of _Arabian Nights_, of varying degrees of quality.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 28, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> Ishtar.




OP said GOOD movies!!!!

Black Beauty may as well make a showing
Sinbad animated
Alladin (its sequeals)

The Jewel of the Nile

Anything Sinbad


----------



## Huw (Mar 28, 2007)

My list:

_Arabian Adventure_. Much maligned, but terrific fun. Loads of cliches, but deft with them.
_El Hazard_ anime series. Vaguely Arabian.
_Thirteenth Warrior_. Better than most critics make it out to be.
_Hearts and Armour_. European film which makes Hollywood films look historically accurate (Moors and Samurai!!!). Good fight scenes and decent (if melodramatic) plot. Set in Moorish Spain, so maybe not quite what you want.
_Raiders of the Lost Ark_. Surprised no-one's mentioned this.



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> Sinbad animated




Nothing to do with Arabia. Still a good film, just set 2,000 years before and in a complete different ocean from Sinbad the Sailor. Features some other bloke who just happens to be called Sinbad.



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Jewel of the Nile




Good call! Forgotten about that.



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> Anything Sinbad




Seconded! Harryhausen for preference, but even that Lou Ferrigno one's pretty good. Watch out for the fight with the invisible monster!


----------



## Klaus (Mar 29, 2007)

What's the name of that movie with Christopher Lee as a black clad vizier? The one with the street kid and the monkey?


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 29, 2007)

actually I always thought 'The Pirates of Dark Water' had a vaguely middleeastern feel to it - maybe that was just the scimitars...


----------



## xmanii (Mar 29, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Boris Karloff or Arnold Vosloo version?




Arnold Vosloo


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 29, 2007)

xmanii said:
			
		

> Arnold Vosloo



All right, well I own that one.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 29, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> actually I always thought 'The Pirates of Dark Water' had a vaguely middleeastern feel to it - maybe that was just the scimitars...



 Pirates of Darkwater and Sinbad: Legend of the Seven Seas both feature "ancient" mariners, in style, dress and ships. You could mix'em both and get a kickass arabian/ancient water planet setting.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 29, 2007)

sniffles said:
			
		

> *The Wind and the Lion*. Sean Connery as an Arabian sheikh is kind of weird, but it's a good movie.



He plays a Barbary Pirate, on land. An excellent movie, but set in the 19 oughts. (Brian Keith doing a great turn as president Teddy Roosevelt.) "Based on a true story".


----------



## Someone (Mar 29, 2007)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> There is a movie called _Sinbad and the Seven Seas_ that stars Lou Ferrigno as Sinbad. I've never seen it, but the idea of Ferrigno as the prince of Baghdad strikes me as unbelievably funny.




_"Sinbad smash!!"_


----------

